# Slingshot fishing?



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi guys, its been some time since I posted the last time. Anyways im excited to be back after a long break. I am a veteran to shooting slingshots, but I always used bbs or marbles as ammo. Now im trying to get into shooting bolts for fishing and I have a few questions for the guys who have done it before. I have already banded up a slingshot accordingly with a string inplace of a pouch.and I bought a few bolts from ebay. My main concern is safety. It feels dangerous to shoot these bolts (that have a notch on the head) and I am hesitant to pull all the way back. What are the things that I need to consider in order to shoot them safely? Im concerned about hitting my hand or an rts. Also it feels hard to hit the target with them because they are so heavy. Any tips and experiences are much appreciated. Thanks alot


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

The Ghost is the guy you want to talk to.


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Is his nickname the ghost? Will send him a pm. Thanks man


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

MedSlinger said:


> Is his nickname the ghost? Will send him a pm. Thanks man


ghost0311/8541 - Viewing Profile - Slingshot Forum


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

It seems, I cant send him a pm. It says The member ghost0311/8541 cannot receive any new messages

can I somehow point him to this thread?


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

It may be that his PM inbox was full. I just checked and you should be able to send him a message now. Hopefully Ghost is following this thread. He is definitely the master of slingbow fishing and launching darts (bolts) from a slingshot.

Good luck w/ your quest.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

He'll find you. He's pretty good about replying.


----------

